# أنا بحب قربتي و مش عارف أعمل اية



## Ebram S (12 يناير 2013)

أولا أنا اسف جدا اذا كان مش دة القسم الصحيح للنوعية دي من الموضوعات ثانيا يا ريت لو تحاولوا تتفهموا قد اية الموضوع دة أنا جد فية و دة مش طيش من شاب انا عارف و فاهم كل كلمة بقولها

مبدائا انا اخترت اني أتكلم في الموضوع دة علي المنتدي دة لاأني محتاج أرشاد من ناس يكونوا من ديني فيعرفوا يردوا علي اسئلتي بطريقة تفدني

أنا أسمي أبرام سامر عندي 19 سنة و ف سنة أولة.من كام شهر كدة رحت قعدت عند قرايبي لمدة أسبوعيين كدة.في الفترة دي انا و قربتي الي عندها 23 سنة (و دي أول نقطة) بقينا صحاب جدا و هي بدأت تحكيلي عن شخص كان متقدملها و كانوا متخانئين خناقة كبيرة.بعد ما مشيت من عندهم بقينا كل يوم نتكلم علي النت بالساعات و تحكيلي أكتر عنة و عن حيرتها و تعمل اية خصوصا انة كان شخص سيء جدا و كل يوم تشكلي قد اية هي مضايقة و ان قد اية كل ما هي تصلي لكن في الاخر مش بتوصل لحل...فضلت جمبها طول الوقت و اسمعها و اطيب خاطرها لحد ما اقنعتها انها تسيبوا مش عشان انا بحبها فبحاول اخليها ليا بالعكس انا عمري ما عملت كدة انما عشان هو فعلا شخص غير محترم ولا لة دعوة بكنيسة و لا اي حاجة و اخر قلة ادب و كل شوية نلاقية بيكلم بنت من وراها....ما عالينا...تمر الأيام و صداقتنا بتزيد كل يوم و هي تقولي انت أقرب حد ليا و أقولها و انت كمان ..

انا من كام موقف ممكن أكون شبة متأكد انها في يوم حبتني بس يمكن هي وصلت أسرع مني للواقع انة شبة مستحيل نبقي لبعض...هي قررت انها تشوف عريس و انا كنت بشجاعها لكن قررت انة يبقي جواز تقليدي و تشوف اي حد يتقدملها و فعلا اتخطبت دلوقتي و انا محستش بحبي ليها ألا يوم ما بعدت عني و في الحقيقة هي مش بتحبة و شكل الخطوبة دي مش هطول.
دلوقتي أنا مشكلتي ف اني بحبها لدرجة محدش يقدر يتخيلها و انا مش قادر اتخيل شكل حياتي من غيرها.أعمل اية؟ أقولها اني بحبها؟ خايف فعلا الخبطها و تفك خطوبتها...حتي لو دة حصل...ازاي هقنع اهلي و اهلها و انا لسة مخلصتش جامعة! 
متستغربوش اني واخد الموضوع لبعيد قوي انا مش هقدر استغني عنها و مش قادر اقتنع انة صعب نبقي لبعض


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

*بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه 
بس الموضوع مش سهل
وخصوصا فرق السن اللي مابنكم مش صغير
وكمان لانها حاليا مخطوبه

فسيبها تشوف حياتها مع خطيبها الجديد ده
يمكن تحبه وتعيش معاه
فابلاش تشوشر علي تفكيرها 

هي لو مكانتش مخطوبه كنت قولتلك طيب اقعد معاها ومع اهلها  واهلك وحاول تقنعهم بموضوع فرق السن ده . جايز يعدي

لكن هي مخطوبه فحرام عليك سيبها تشوف حياتها
ولو لقدر الله الخطوبه مطولتش زي مانت بتقول
يبقي سيبها تيجي من عندها وبسببها
بلاش من عندك وبسببك انت

وبعدين انت لسه صغنن 
يعني ركز في دراستك وبعدين في جيشك لو عندك جيش
وبعدين في شغلك
واخر حاجه موضوع الارتباط ده

والله انا   مش بحطمك ولا بدايقك بالعكس حاسه بيك جداا
بس انت زي اخويا الصغير بالظبط
ولو اخويا مكانك كنت هقوله نفس الرد
ربنا يفرح قلبك
ويطمنا عليك يااااارب
ويرتبلك كل خير 
سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*ابرام اكيد الفرق بينكم كبير واحتمال كبير جدا يبقى اللى بينكم ده
مش حب هو تعود 
لانكم بقالكم كتير بتتكلموا مع بعض 
طالما هى مخطوبة سيبها تشوف حياتها وركز انت فى مستقبلك لانك لسة قدامك
 مشوار طويل يعنى الارتباط دلوقتى بالنسبة ليك خطوة بعيدة اوووووووى 
ومش هينفع انك تقولها انك بتحبها وسيبى خطيبك 
وانت لسة مشوارك طويل ومش هترتبط دلوقتى لان اكيد اهلك مش هيوافقوا بده 
وكمان اهلها هيرفضوا انصحك انك تفكر كويس 
وتحاول كدا تبعد عنها شوية هتلاقى انه تعود صدقنى مش حب 
وجرب فعلا انك متتكلمش معاها فترة كبيرة وانت هتعرف انه فعلا تعود 
وربنا يوفقك فى دراستك ومستقبلك وصدقنى ياما هتمر بمواقف زى دى كتير
 انت لسة فى اول الطريق وربنا معاك ويدبرلك كل امورك للخير *​


----------



## tamav maria (13 يناير 2013)

ابرام انا عاوزه اكلمك بصراحه 
الحاله اللي انت فيها دي مش حب حقيقي ولكن بيسموه حب المراهقه 
وحب المراهقة بيكون مجرد إحساس عادي بالإعجاب للجنس الآخر وده بيكون نتيجة لفراغ داخلك  يعني بالبلدي فاضي  وعاوز تشغل نفسك 
وحب المراهقة لايدوم فهو ينتهي بسرعة حتى قبل ماتنتهي مرحلة المراهقة وبيكون إعجاب  سطحي جدا وغير عميق ودائما مش بيكون كفايه لبناء حياة زوجيه وغالبا بيكون حب فاشل
والحُب في سن المرآهقة من معظم لحآلات مجرد وهم 
انصحك انتبه لمذاكرتك واترك قريبتك وشأنها واللي انا فهمته من كلامك انها ما عندهاش 
اي احساس من ناحيتك وما تبنيش حياتك ومستقبلك علي احلام يا تتحقق يا ما تتحققش


----------



## أرزنا (13 يناير 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ابرام انا عاوزه اكلمك بصراحه
> الحاله اللي انت فيها دي مش حب حقيقي ولكن بيسموه حب المراهقه
> وحب المراهقة بيكون مجرد إحساس عادي بالإعجاب للجنس الآخر وده بيكون نتيجة لفراغ داخلك  يعني بالبلدي فاضي  وعاوز تشغل نفسك
> وحب المراهقة لايدوم فهو ينتهي بسرعة حتى قبل ماتنتهي مرحلة المراهقة وبيكون إعجاب  سطحي جدا وغير عميق ودائما مش بيكون كفايه لبناء حياة زوجيه وغالبا بيكون حب فاشل
> ...



سلام المسيح
أنا مع هذا الرأي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يناير 2013)

بص يا ابرام--- مبدئيا فارق السن انا بشوفه مش مشكله-- يمكن معتقدات بلدنا هنا هى الى بتكبر الموضوع ده--و بتخليه عائق.
*بس المهم فارق السن ده فى انهى مرحله عمريه--*
 يعنى انا بشوف  إنه فى مرحلتك إنت  ممكن يبقى عائق--*ليه*؟
لإنك لسا طالب فى سنه اوله-- لسا معتمد على دخل اهلك و  لسا قدامك مشوار لدراستك و بعدها لتحديد مستقبلك و بحث عن عمل و بدىء  بنائه  مستقبلك-- و الشعور بالمسئوليه و إعاله اسره و معرفه معنه الحياه الفعليه و ضغوطها و الاعتماد على النفس--
 و لتحقيق هذا بالنسبه لك مش اقل من 5 او 6 سنين (ده لو حظك حلو..)-- يعنى هيكون هى عمرها تقريبا 30 سنه!
 فانت لو صارحتها  دلوقتى بأى شىء هيكون مجرد إنك بتقف فى طريق مستقبلها و خصوصا إنها هى مخطوبه الان--
 يعنى  مفكرتش انت لحظه ليه هى بعد ما فكت خطوبتها الاوله رضيت إنها تتخطب مره اخرى؟؟
ده ممكن يكون لانها هى نفسها  مقتنعه بصعوبه الموقف-- او هى ممكن تكون مرتاحه لشخصك ايوا بس هى مش مقتنعه إنها تتزوج بشخص يصغرها فى السن! يعنى حتى لو فكت الخطوبه دى ممكن بردوا متقبلش بيك غير مجرد إنك تكون اخ ترتاح له فى الكلام و الفضفضه-

عارف لو كان عمرك مثلا 24 و هى 28 -- و تكون انت جاهز و مستعد للزواج و قادر ان تفتح بيت و تعول اسره و هى يكون فارق السنه مش مدايقها و لا انت فارق السن ده  مدايئك و لا يمثل لك اى عائق-- ساعتها كنت اقول لك بقلب جامد روح و جرب مع الاهل و حارب علشان حبك--
 لكن انت دلوقتى لسا متعرفش بكره فى إيه--
 متعرفش هتخلص دراستك و لا ممكن اى عائق مش موضوع فى الحسبان يئخرك سنه 
 متعرفش هتلاقى فرصه عمل إمتى يعنى مستقبلك غير واضح تماما الان-

 بص انا فهما شعورك-- و لو كلنا قولنا لك ده مش حب ده تعود او ده حب مراهقه-- انت بردوا هتغمى عينك عن الكلام ده-- و هتقول اكيد بيقولوا الكلام ده علشان مش عارفين إحساسى و لا فهمين شعورى و مقدار حبى ليها--

 بس انا هقول لك شىء تانى---
 الحب الحقيقى إنك تتمنى تشوف حبيبتك فرحانه و تتمنى تطمن على مستقبلها-
الحب الحقيقى إنك تضحى و تيجى على شعورك و احساسك و تحفظه لنفسك و متشوشرش عليها و على مشاعرها و تكون سبب فى فشل خطبتها-
طول ما انت شايف إنك مش هتقدر تعيش  بدون إنسانه و انك تلتقت انفاسك بصعوبه لمجرد التفكير إنها ليست لك-يعنى كل تفكيرك إنها تكون لك و بين احضانك بدون ان تعلم كيف ستعولها  و تكون مسئول عنها و عن اولادك منها و بيتك!- اعرف إنك لسا موصلتش لمرحلت النضج--

 اخى الغالى-- انت لسا فى سنه اوله-- يعنى دى فطره سنك إنك تتعرف و تشوف و تكتسب خبرات  فى الحياه--
 يعنى من اوله لحد ربعه او خمسه او حسب دراستك كل سنه هتقابل ناس و فتيات جديده و هتتعرف على شخصيات اكثر و تكتسب خبره التعامل مع البشر و الفتايت بإختلاف  شخصيتهم و طرق تفكيرهم-- هتعرف انهى شخصيه هتتلاقم مع شخصيتك-- خصوصا إن مرحله الكليه دى بتختلف جدا جدا  عن مرحله المدرسه و بتكون وقت  لبلورت شخصيه الإنسان-- يعنى فعلا  انت لسا فى مرحله تبلور شخصيتك و فهم نفسك اولا-- حتى تصتطيع ان تفهم غيرك و تكون قادر ان تسعده -

 ربنا معاك اخى-- تئنى-- اشغل نفسك بالدراسه و الاصدقاء  عيش مرحلتك العمريه التى سوف تظل مرحله فرح و بهجه بعيده عن مسئوليه الحياه الفعليه و مشاكلها و سوف تكون زكره لمرحله جميله فى حياه الإنسان-- لا تفقدها...

 و طبعا هقول لك فى الاخر-- اطلب من الرب المعونه و سيب عليه هو الموضوع ده قول له يا رب انت قائد حياتى ساعدنى و خلينى اقتنع بإختيارك ليا و قوينى على القرار المناسب لحياتى-
 ربنا معاك اخى...


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

19 سنة وف سنة أولى؟ نصيحتي ليك انسى الموضوع ده لحد ما توصل اخر سنة في الكلية ع الاقل....

لسه بدري اوي على ما تفكر في ده بصراحة..

طب اقول لك حاجة...انساها شوية...وهتبقى مؤلمة طبعاً في الاول....بس على فكرة هتحب غيرها ويمكن اكتر من كده...وهتستغرب انك ازاي كنت بتقول ماقدرش استغنى عنها وكده...

عمر 19 سنة بصراحة صغير اوي على انك تعرف اصـﻻً هل هي المناسبة ليك وهل انت تحبها فعﻻً زي مانت متخيل وﻻ ﻷ


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2013)

مشكلتك يا ابرام مش فى فرق السن فيه ناس اتجوزت بنات اكبر منها وعايشين سعدا ومتفاهمين كل حالة بحالتها 
المشكلة فى عمرك انت لانك لسه صغير على انك تقرر اذا كان ده حب فعلا ولا لا واذا كانت هى الشخصية المناسبة ولا لا 

انت لسه فى الجامعة وعايزة اقولك على حاجة وانت اكيد هتلاحظها فى الجامعة الناس اللى بتحب بعضها فى الجامعة غالبا مش بيكملو بعد ما يتخرجو عارف ليه ؟
علشان بعد مابيخرجو لشغل والحياة العملية شخصياتهم وطريقة تفكيرهم ونظرتهم للاخرين بتتغير فكل واحد فيهم مش بيلاقى نفسه متفاهم مع التانى زى الاول لان هما الاتنين شخصياتهم اتغيرت 

كل ما بتكبر بتقابل ناس وتتعرف اكتر وتبتدى تعرف الحياة اكتر والاهم ده بتكتشف نفسك اكتر واكتر وانت بتكبر كده لو ارتبطت بيها وانت فى السن الصغير ده ممكن اوى بعد سنتين تلاتة تلاقى نفسك مش متفاهم ابدا معاها لانك كبرت واتغيرت 

الكتاب بيقول ان لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت والوقت ده اللى انت فيه وقت مذاكرة ومستقبل 
انا مش بقولك متحبش لانك مش هتقدر تمنع نفسك من المشاعر والحب وانت فى السن ده لكن متتصورش ابدا انك فيه حد متقدرش تعيش من غيره وحط فى بالك ان اى مشاعر هتحس بيها فى العمر ده وقتية ومش دائمة وبتتغير بسرعة 
هى بتبقا مشاعر قوية جداااااااا لكنها فى نفس الوقت قصيرة جدا 

ده غير انك مقولتش انها بتبادلك نفس المشاعر

حاجة كمان انت بتقول انها قريبتك ونصيحة منى ليك متتجوزش قراااااااايب ايا كان درجة القرابة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2013)

*وسع لعبود منك ليها له *



Ebram S قال:


> *فضلت جمبها طول الوقت و اسمعها و اطيب خاطرها لحد ما اقنعتها انها تسيبوا *



*لا يابنى ..أنت ما أقنعتهاش ولا حاجة *
*هى اللى كانت واخدة القرار من زمان ومنشنة عليه – وانت كنت مجرد " سَند " أو رأى داعم من صديق بتعتز بيه *
*مافيش واحد يقدر يقنع ( أى ست ) الا باللى هى عايزة تقتنع بيه فقط*
:smile01:smile01:smile01 ​
*



تمر الأيام و صداقتنا بتزيد كل يوم و هي تقولي انت أقرب حد ليا و أقولها و انت كمان ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

**دة عادى – لكن هى مش مصدومة أنها تركت الشاب دة*
*بالعكس:t23:*​
*



هي قررت انها تشوف عريس و انا كنت بشجاعها لكن قررت انة يبقي جواز تقليدي و تشوف اي حد يتقدملها و فعلا اتخطبت دلوقتي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*قررت ؟؟؟ أية قررت تتييى ؟؟*
*اللى أفهمه أن البنت الشرقية بتنتظر اللى يخبط على بابها ..!!!*​ 
:mus25:
*أية قررت وتشوف اى حد يتقدم لها دى ؟؟؟*​


> *و في الحقيقة هي مش بتحبة و شكل الخطوبة دي مش هطول*


*قررت وفى نفس الوقت مش بتحبه + خطوبة مش هتطول ...!!!!*
*هى قالت لك كدة ؟ - والا دة أحساسك الشخصى ؟*
*طيب سؤال – أية اللى يجبرها يعنى ؟ أو أجبرها أصلا على كدة ؟!*
*بما أنك طرحت الموضوع وعايز آراء وحد يفيدك *
*م الآخر بقى ( معلش ما تزعلش ) *
*فيه بنات بتحب تكون موضع أهتمام الشباب :t23: ( دة مش سوء سلوك ) قطعاً ...لالالالا:thnk0001:*
*لكنه نزعة أنثوية :t23::t23::t23: *
*بتختلف من بنت للتانية ومن ست للتانية*
*وماتزعلش منى تانى*
*– أنت بالنسبة لها مجرد مُعجب بيرضى أنوثتها* 
*ليس إلا *
*وألا انت تحب تسمع كلام غير دة وأضحك عليك بكلمتين ؟*​


----------



## kamel.b (13 يناير 2013)

بجد بجد ردودكم رائعة مافيش حاجة اقولها بعد ارائكم وتعليقاتكم على موضوع ابرام المستعجل زى كل الشباب فى سنه ومتخيل انه حالة حب حقيقى الحب الحقيقى اللى بييجى بعد سنين عشرة وكمان هو لم يفهم قصدها الحقيقى من صداقتها له وحكاويها معاه ممكن تكون من واحدة مترنحة من خبطة محبطة من خطوبة فاشلة كانت تتمنى ان تكون زواج ناجح ربنا يقويك ياابرام على التجربة دى نصيحتى اهرب لحياتك ابعد احسن وانا عارف ان النصيحة دى محدش بياخد بيها كتير وقلت الكلام ده لكتير وبعد ما اخدوش بيه صدقونى ندموا وبعتولى شكر = اسمحولى انى اشكر اللى نصحه وعلق كل واحد باسمه (( واثقة فيك - روز -تماف ماريا - أرزنا - حبوا اعدائكم - جونى - ديزرت روز - عبود )) دمتم للأراء العاقلة ربنا يبارككم


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (1 فبراير 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ابرام انا عاوزه اكلمك بصراحه
> الحاله اللي انت فيها دي مش حب حقيقي ولكن بيسموه حب المراهقه
> وحب المراهقة بيكون مجرد إحساس عادي بالإعجاب للجنس الآخر وده بيكون نتيجة لفراغ داخلك  يعني بالبلدي فاضي  وعاوز تشغل نفسك
> وحب المراهقة لايدوم فهو ينتهي بسرعة حتى قبل ماتنتهي مرحلة المراهقة وبيكون إعجاب  سطحي جدا وغير عميق ودائما مش بيكون كفايه لبناء حياة زوجيه وغالبا بيكون حب فاشل
> ...



انا كنت داخل اكتب نفس رأى الام ماريا 
 نيافة الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب كان رد نفس الرد على مشكلة مشابهة لمشكلتك 
التى هى مش مشكلة اصلا 
صدقنى يا ابرام عندما تكبر وتتخرج سينضج تفكيرك وستجد الانسانة المناسبة فعلا .
انا فعلا حاسس بك وربنا معاك


----------



## چاكس (1 فبراير 2013)

*حصلت معايا يا ابرام .. كنت بحب بنت الجيران ( على فكرة مش اسمه حب ) و كانت هى اكبر منى .. كانت معايا كمان فى نفس المدرسة .. تخيل اشوفها فى العمارة عندنا و فى المدرسة يوميا .. كنا شبه بعض جدا جدا .. لدرجة انها لما كانت تيجى الفصل توصى عليا المدرس .. كان الصحاب بيفتكروها اختى و مش متخيلين غير انها اختى .. لحد دلوقتى هى جارتنا فى البيت القديم اللى عايشه فيه عائلتى .. لن اوصف لك جمالها .. لكننا حقا لسنا من هذا الكوكب انا و هى .. لا ابالغ .. كنت بحب اشوفها .. بس مش عايز غير انى اشوفها .. اكبر منى بأربع سنين .. فقط فقط يكفينى رؤيتها .. طبعا حتى بعد التخرج و خلافه كنت بشوفها و اسلم عليها .. و اخبارك ايه .. علاقتى بها هى و اسرتها كانت على احسن حال .. والدتى ( و اه من والدتى ) لمحت بس انى مزودها شويه ( كنت بسرح كتير و كنت لازم فى اليوم اخرج 3 او اربع مرات طالع نازل على السلم .. مستنى انى اشوفها ) .. بس اشوفها .. لحد دلوقتى انا مشفتش فى جمالها .. او يمكن انا اللى مش بركز اصلا فى البنات لأنى expired .. من 3 سنين البنت ( الملاك ) دى .. اتجوزت .. العائلة بنفسها جاءت لتعزمنى انا و اهلى على الفرح .. طبعا بعد فترة الخطوبة اللى انا كنت واثق انها هتتفركش لان خطيبها ( سورى يعنى مدخلش زمتى ببصلة .. غرورى ) .. لا اعلم كيف كانت تراه ؟ .. 
و لان انا من النوع العدائى احيانا .. مروحتش الفرح ولا قلتلها مبرووك .. و لو شفتها فى الشارع مش هسلم عليها حتى .. والدتى دائما على اتصال بيها و متابعة اخبارها .. حملت و ولدت ولد بالسلامة .. اصبحت اما .. لا اعلم كيف اصبح شكلها .. و لكن والدتى بتحكيلى انها سعيدة فى بيتها .. حتى يوم ما جت عشان تزور والدتى و توريها النونا ( البيبى ) اتحججت و مقابلتهاش .. 

 عارف ان اللى انا كتبته ده يمكن ينفرك من سماع نصيحة من واحد مثلى .. لكن عن تجربة اقول لك .. لا تتعلق بها الى درجة الهيام و اوعى تصدق انك فى مرحلتك دى ( اقصد سنك الصغير .. طوله العمر ليك ) ممكن انك تجزم او تتأكد من انك قادر على فهم معنى الحب .. ما يمكن ان نوصفه فى هذا السن هو اعجاب .. قد تعجب بجسدها او بعقلها او بسلوكها .. هذا ليس هو الحب .. لا تصدق ان اول فتاة تعجب بها هى كل بنات العالم .. لا .. ستجد الاجمل منها و يجب يجب ان تتعامل مع اخريات .. الغيها من دماغك خالص .. عاملها كأخت لك فى الحياة ( خاصة و انت تقول انها قريبة لك ) .. حط نفسك مكان خطيبها الاولانى اللى فشلت الخطبة بينهم .. اهو راجل زيك ناضج اكتشف انها لا تصلح له .. و ستستمر حياته و سيبحث عن غيرها .. لا تقف حياتنا عند اشخاصا .. ابدا .. الا اذا اردنا نحن ذلك .. ذلك هو قمة الضياع .. لا تضيع نفسك .. ابنى نفسك و لا تضحك على نفسك بأن هى دى اللى قلبى اختارها و الكلام بتاع اليومين دول .. احلم زى ما انت عايز ده حقك .. لا تكون سبب فى تعاستها .. لا تكون السبب فى مشاكل اسرية قد تحدث بين العائلتين .. 
يا اخى .. انجح فى حياتك و لازم تنسى المشاعر اللى مسيطرة عليك .. سعات كتير الاندماج وسط الاصدقاء ينسيك حالتك اللى انت فيها دى .. انا يتهيألى كده انك خجول و منطوى شويه .. مش عيب ... لكن حاول قدر الامكان انك تتخلص من عزلتك .. 
لا اعتقد ان الكلام على النت بين اتنين .. ده معناه حاجة مفيدة .. قد يكون تضييع للوقت .. استفيد من وقتك على قد ما تقدر فى بناء نفسك .

البنت اتخطبت تانى .. اعتقد ان ده معناه انها بتحاول تكون علاقات اجتماعية افضل .. يعنى منفتحة و عاقلة تقدر تمييز بين ده و ده .. ليه متعملش زيها .. ليه متندمجش انت كمان زيها و تعرف ده و ده و دى و دى .. قابل ناس و صاحب ناس و اتكلم مع ناس .. انزل فى مظاهرة ( بهرج طبعا ^_^ ) ... صدقنى انت و هى ناس جميلة متفاهمين و بينكم لغة .. لازم تحافظ عليها فى شكلها السليم .. لا تكون مثل اخوك جاكس اللى بيبوظ علاقاته مع الاخرين و بيندم فى الاخر .*


----------

